# neues Projekt mit S7-200 und TP177micro



## ElektronikJack (12 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ein Kunde von mir (eine Schlachterei) 
hat eine Cutter-Maschine bei der nur die SPS gegen eine aktuelle getauscht werden soll. (15 Jahre alte KM)
Die einfache Maschine hat folgende Eigenschaften: Cutter-Motor mit Frequenzumformer 0..10V, Tellermotor ca 120/min Stern/Dreieck mit Rotationssensor Impuls ca 250ms, Temperaturmodul 0..10V (0..100C),2 Deckel 1 Schwenkarm über Magnetventile steuerbar. Endschalter vorhanden. Steuerschrank ca 4meter vom Bedienfeld entfernt. 
Gesamt werden 10 24V Eingänge und 11 24V Ausgänge benötigt.

Da ich bis jetzt nur mit S5 Steuerungen
zu tun hatte möchte ich nichts falsch machen oder vergessen.
Ich wollte folgendes einsetzen:

-6ES7 298-0AA20-0AA3 S7-200; CPU 222 STEP 7-Micro/WIN V4; Starterset
-6ES7 297-1AA23-0XA0 Batterie&Uhr
-6ES7 223-1PL22-0XA0 EM223 16DA 16DE
-6ES7 235-0KD22-0XA0 4 AE, 1 AA
-6AV6 650-0DA01-0AA0 TP177 Micro Starterset; WinCC flexible; MPI Kabel

Der Cutter Motor soll einstellbar sein 
(0..10V) in +-50/-min Schritten, die Temperatur angezeigt und die Ventile und der Tellermotor geschaltet werden.
Habe ich noch etwas vergessen ? Wie läßt sich das TP177 micro 
mit dem WinCC flexible programmieren ?

Vielen Dank für einen Tipp, mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## volker (12 Juli 2006)

schau dir mal die 313c an. ich denke das wird kostengünstiger. und du hast ne 'echte' s7
projektierbar mit s7-light. gibts irgendwo bei siemens kostenlos.

6ES7313-5BE01-0AB0 
SIMATIC S7-300, CPU 313C KOMPAKT CPU MIT MPI, 24 DE/16 DA, 4AE, 2AA, 1 PT100, 3 SCHNELLE ZAEHLER (30 KHZ), INTEGR. STROMVERSORGUNG DC 24V, ARBEITSSPEICHER 32 KBYTE, FRONTSTECKER (2 X 40POLIG) UND MICRO MEMORY CARD ERFORDERLICH 
762,00 EUR


EDIT:
hab mal gesucht. finde den download aber nicht mehr.
kann man aber für wenig geld bestellen. was bei siemens ja sonst nicht unbedingt der fall ist.

6ES7810-3CC07-0YA5
SIMATIC S7, STEP7 LITE V3.0 FLOATING LICENSE F.1 USER E-SW, SW UND DOKU. AUF CD, LICENSE KEY AUF FD, KLASSE A, 5-SPRACHIG (D,E,F,I,S), ABLAUFFAEHIG UNTER WINXPHOME/2000PROF/XPPROF, REFERENZ-HW:SIMATIC S7-300, C7, ET200S (IM151 CPU/ IM151 CPU), ET200X (BM147/CPU)
50,00 EUR


----------



## ElektronikJack (12 Juli 2006)

Danke für die Antwort

Ja das hört sich sehr gut an.

Wie ist das denn mit der Programmierung des TP177micro
mit Hilfe des WinCC flexible ?

Da ich nur programmieren und nichts mit der Hardware
zu tun haben will, muß der Kunde die Siemens Geräte
selbst bestellen.

Da die Schlachterei wohl nicht bei Siemens bestellen kann,
würde ich mich sehr über einen guten und preiswerten Lieferanten
freuen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Helmut (12 Juli 2006)

Hallo Dirk,

hab zwar keine günstige Bezugsquelle aber VORSICHT! Das TP177micro funktioniert nur mit S7-200 CPU's.

Für die beschriebene S7-300 CPU braust du was anderes 
Z.B. TP177A Starterkit 6AV6 651-2AA01-0AA0 für 795,-- Euronen

Gruss

Helmut


----------



## volker (12 Juli 2006)

da hat helmut recht.
dafür bekommst du aber dann auch flex compact und nicht micro

hier mal ne aufstellung was du wofür brauchst

```
[LIST][B]WinCC flexible Micro 99€[/B][LIST]
[*]Micro Panel: OP 73micro, TP 170micro, TP 177micro[/LIST][B]WinCC flexible Compact 200€[/B][LIST]
[*]Micro Panel: OP 73micro, TP 170micro, TP 177micro
[*]Mobile Panels: Mobile Panel 177
[*]Panels 70er Serie: OP 73, OP 77A, OP 77B
[*]Panels 170er Serie: TP 170A, TP 177A, TP 170B, TP 177B, OP 170B, OP 177B
[*]C7-Geräte: C7-635 (Touch), C7-635 (Tasten)[/LIST][B]WinCC flexible Standard  990€[/B][LIST]
[*]Micro Panel: OP 73micro, TP 170micro, TP 177micro
[*]Mobile Panels: Mobile Panel 177
[*]Panels 70er Serie: OP 73, OP 77A, OP 77B
[*]Panels 170er Serie: TP 170A, TP 177A, TP 170B, TP 177B, OP 170B, OP 177B,
[*]Panels 270er Serie: TP 270, OP 270
[*]Multi Panels 270er Serie: MP 270B
[*]Multi Panels 370er Serie: MP 370
[*]C7-Geräte: C7-635 (Touch), C7-635 (Tasten), C7-636 (Tasten)[/LIST][B]WinCC flexible Advanced 1750€ [/B][LIST]
[*]Micro Panel: OP 73micro, TP 170micro, TP 177micro
[*]Mobile Panels: Mobile Panel 177
[*]Panels 70er Serie: OP 73, OP 77A, OP 77B
[*]Panels 170er Serie: TP 170A, TP 177A, TP 170B, TP 177B, OP 170B, OP 177B,
[*]Panels 270er Serie: TP 270, OP 270
[*]Multi Panels 270er Serie: MP 270B
[*]Multi Panels 370er Serie: MP 370
[*]C7-Geräte: C7-635 (Touch), C7-635 (Tasten), C7-636 (Tasten)
[*]Standard PC
[*]SIMATIC Panel PC: Panel PC 577, Panel PC 677, Panel PC 877
[*]SIMOTION Panel PC: P012K, P015K, P012T, P015T, PCR, PCR-Touch
[*]SINUMERIK Panel PC: OP010, OP012, OP015, TP012, TP015, OP015A[/LIST][/LIST]
```
wenn du evtl schon protool hast, gibt es auch upgradelizenzen.
ob es upgrades von compact->standart oder so gibt weiss ich nicht. im katalog finde ich dazu jedenfalls nichts. denke ich aber schon.


----------



## ElektronikJack (12 Juli 2006)

Danke für die Antworten.

Aber eigentlich ist es eine sehr kleine Steuerung, und ich kam auf das 
Touch Panel da ca die gleichen Kosten für Schalter, Beschriftung, Eingangs und Ausgangskarten, Steuerkabel usw.
Von der Leistung her hätte ich früher das mit einer S5-100 erledigt.

Ich hoffe das ein Touchpanel in einer Schlachterei keine Probleme macht.

Ich fasse eure Tipps so zusammen:
-S7-300, CPU 313C 6ES7313-5BE01-0AB0         ca 700€
-FRONTSTECKER (2 X 40POLIG)                       Siemensnummer ?
-MICRO MEMORY CARD                                  Siemensnummer ?
-Programmierkabel                                        Siemensnummer ?
-STEP7 LITE kostenloser download                   -

oder gibt es auch ein S7-300 313c Starterkit ????

-TP177A Starterkit 6AV6 651-2AA01-0AA0        ca 795€ 
 mit WinCC flexible Compac

Habe ich noch etwas vergessen ?
Habt Ihr keine ander Bezugsquelle als z.B. Conrad.buessiness ??

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Helmut (13 Juli 2006)

Hallo ElektronikJack,

kriegst du auch dem Elektrohandel (Löffelhardt, Sonepa, ........) oder Versand (RS-Components, Schuricht). Obs da billiger wird weiss ich nicht.

gruss

helmut


----------



## volker (13 Juli 2006)

> Ich fasse eure Tipps so zusammen:
> -S7-300, CPU 313C 6ES7313-5BE01-0AB0 ca 700€
> -FRONTSTECKER (2 X 40POLIG) Siemensnummer ?
> -MICRO MEMORY CARD Siemensnummer ?
> ...


oder gibt es auch ein S7-300 313c Starterkit ????

-TP177A Starterkit 6AV6 651-2AA01-0AA0 ca 795€ 
mit WinCC flexible Compac


6ES7390-1AE80-0AA0 SIMATIC S7-300, PROFILSCHIENE L=480MM 26,20 EUR 
gibts in verschiedenen längen

6ES7392-1BM01-0AA0 SIMATIC S7-300, FRONTSTECKER FUER SIGNALBAUGRUPPEN MIT FEDERKRAFTKLEMME, 40-POLIG 29,50 EUR 

6ES7953-8LF11-0AA0 SIMATIC S7, MICRO MEMORY CARD F. S7-300/C7/ET 200S IM151 CPU, 3,3 V NFLASH, 64 KBYTE 35,70 EUR 

6ES7901-0BF00-0AA0 SIMATIC S7, MPI-KABEL ZUR VERBINDUNG VON SIMATIC S7 UND PG UEBER MPI 5M 28,10 EUR 
logischerweise auch für das panel. aber das ist ja im kit dabei
kannst du auch selber bauen. aber da 1 stecker schon 33€ kostet ist dies billiger

software. den download finde ich nicht mehr. aber 50€ geht ja.

bei ebay gibts auch händler für s7 teile


----------



## Helmut (13 Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

hier findet Ihr den kostenlosen download von Step7 Lite:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&objid=22764522&caller=view&lang=de&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&u=NDAwMDAxNwAA&siteID=cseus

Die ID Nr. (falls der Link nicht funktioniert ist: 22764522

Gruss

Helmut


----------



## ElektronikJack (13 Juli 2006)

Danke nochmal für alle Tipps.

Ich werde mich mal reinarbeiten.

Gruß dirk


----------

